# NanoCube for Bday! Ideas?



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Morning all to this now 43yr OLD man lol I asked for a Nanocube for my Bday, but didnt specify where to buy or anything. My partner bought it from Drs.Foster&sMith...and unfort came w/ the 50/50 10k/ACtini bulb 

So 1. I have to get a new 6500k bulb

2. I wanted to do a low light/low maint tank. Didn't Tom or someone set one up using crypts and anubias and w/ no water changes? 
Seems good to me having only mt 75gal. to work on frequently.

3. Any other tips or ideas? I've read thru Nano-reef.com's upgrades, but I don't think a low light planted tank needs the surface skimmed off. In fact, the only thing I think I don't need is the charcoal. 

Thanks for any ideas.

Chris


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris,

That nanocube would be a perfect candidate for a low light setup. Or, if you're interested in doing a little modification, a pair of 28w PC bulbs like they use at nano-reef.com would work out really well. Crypts, anubias, and mosses would look stunning in that aquarium. It would also work out really well as a Walstad style aquarium with a soil based substrate.

Best,
Phil


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

That's exactly what I was thinking Phil. Is there an online article about using that kind of substrate? And is that better for growing those kind of plants say, over eco complete?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Chris,

I have a nano cube with Eco complete as the substrate, with Anubias nana petite, Anubias nana stardust, Dwarf hairgrass. and Cryptocoryne parva, with no C02. Its doing great. I have the 6500 k bulb in it. I have the bulbs for sale ifr you want one.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris,

There aren't many articles, if any, on keeing a soil based tank in general publication. However, Diana is the moderator of the "Natural" sub-forum over at Robert's site and has answered just about any question that could be asked about soil based aquaria. Short of buying her book (HIGHLY recommended) that's the place to find out about this method. 

Eco-Complete works well too, but I'd add a little Excel and Flourish to it just to be sure. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys for the info. I'll do some reading today on the soil option, or just use eco to keep things simple...that Excel and Flourish sounds like they'd be a good addition.

I've got my eye on anubias petite, crypto parva, eleocharis parvula and bolbitis ferns, that I thought the standard 24wt. would be fine.

also plan on ditching the charcoal and using sponges in chamber 1, floss on top, ceramic rings on bottom of second chamber and pump and heater in third chamber...sounds good??
But ONe thing? I dont understand the way they layed out the back filter area. theres open slats as well as open bottoms to all 4 chambers! That's not going to direct all the water to flow thru the spongese->floss->and then Ceramics all the time; alot of the water will be 'sidestepping' certain 'stages' the way they have it now. Seems it should've had sealed bottoms every other partition to enable a contiuous and thorough flo?? Of am I missing something?

Chris 
Chris


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

NO One knows why they put slats in the dividers in the sump area? Seems I've got to find some plexi to bond over these openings as to direct ALL the flow thru the media w/out bypassing it thru the openings. Just doesn't make sense to me why they did the sump the way they did...

Chris


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Bad design or not, I really would not worry about it. One thing you don't have to worry about with the JBJ nano cube is filtration --it has plenty of it. The water in my nano cube aquarium was almost always crystal clear.

Carlos


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Carlos for jumping in! What media in what chambers did you decide to use? I've never been a fan of activ. charcoal myself.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

For the first chamber/slot, I used three black sponges. For the second chamber/slot, I used the fourth black sponge, under the bioballs, which were under the bag of ceramic pieces. For the third slot, I decided to go with a lot of fine filter floss and leave enough space to put a mini-vortex reactor (that backspace is thankfully spacious!) so that I could use CO2. The fourth chamber/slot was taken up by the powerhead, which has an adjustable flow by the way. 

Carlos


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Great Carlos! No 'mods' were done then eh to the back to ensure ALL flow went thru your filters? Good to know.

thx


----------

